# 10g



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm going to be getting a crowntail soon to put in a 10g, what would be some good fish to go with him? I'm thinking guppies, tetras, mollies. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

How about some harlequin rasboras? I have 6 in my 10g with a male betta and everyone gets along great. Cardinal tetras or glowlight tetras would also work. I'd stay away from neons because they can be sensitive and stay away from nippy tetras.

Guppies are kind of iffy with bettas. Sometimes bettas will mistake a fancy male guppies tail for that of another betta...so I'd stay away from them. Mollies IMO just get too big for a 10g and if they reproduced, you'd have an overstocked tank really fast.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Mollies are also too aggressive IME to house with a betta. The betta would be at risk of starvation as the mollies will swoop in and eat it all before it even knows there's food in the tank.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

In my experience with bettas, both of the above posts ring true. I would also be cautious with platies because of their voracious appetites.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay I think I'm going to go with Glowlights. Also would a betta prefer very little plants(plastic) or alot?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Plastic plants can cut bettas fins. So real plants would be best.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay I'm sure I can muster up the courage to get some real lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

There are lowlight plants you can get, if you can't upgrade your lighting. Java fern, java moss, anubias, and crypts will work well and give your glowlights something to hide in, if they need to.

If you decide not to get real, then go for silk fake plants. I'd rub them on some pantyhose just in case and see if it causes a run...if so, don't use it.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

What kind of lights would I need for java fern or moss(isn't one supposed to be better?)


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I dont believe Java ferns/moss need any specific lighting requirments. I have 3 Java ferns, and a big chunk of java moss in my tank. I hardly ever keep the light on in the tank, its on a few hours day when I'm home, (and I'm not home much) and they do very good!

I would go with just the java moss though, where the fern will get big over time.
I used to have my java fern in a 10G, and it ougrew it quick. now i have it in a 38G and i think in a few months it will reach the top.
Plus bettas love the moss.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

Are we talking about the same plant Spoiled?  My java fern bunch doesn't grow fast at all...and thats under 2.4wpg of light. I wouldn't expect a java fern plant to outgrow a 10g.

You can use the stock lighting on the tank if it is fluorescent. If its incandescent (looks reddish), I'd get a couple flourescent bulbs.

Java fern should be fine in a 10g, as long as you get a small plant. Anubias are also good...but make sure you stick with anubias nana, coffeefolia, and nana petite (they are a little expensive though) because most of the others get too big.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

In truth, nothing goes with bettas. They are solitary creatures who perfer to be by themselves. That being said..............

Cories
Neons (most small schooling tetras for that matter will work)
Otos
Kuhli loaches

Most scavenging peaceful fish or schooling peaceful fish will work.

Livebearers are not a good idea
Neither are fin nippers (barbs) or larger fish.

Plants include swords, java ferns. Stay away from needle leaf plants. Stem plants usually aren't an appropiate choice either.


----------

